
Oops I just lost $156m – The fallout from one novice Ethereum developer - dgellow
https://hackernoon.com/oops-i-just-lost-156m-the-fallout-from-one-novice-ethereum-developers-accident-8d532c827a3c
======
Merthurian
Why isn't Vitalik bailing these people out?

~~~
googletazer
In what graph is Vitalik Buterin even remotely connected to the Parity wallet?
Parity was developed by Gavin's team, and thats where the problem is - Gavin
stopped coding and let some dumbasses take over. The result - two
vulnerabilities that lost people money.

~~~
Merthurian
Vitalik was in no way responsible for the DAO fiasco, yet...

~~~
googletazer
What about the DAO? After the hack he proposed a vote - the community voted on
it. Some didn't agree and split off to ETC. Whats the problem?

~~~
Merthurian
Did he propose a vote this time? I must have missed that.

